

Hacking Pre-Launch Revenue: Why We Charged $29 To Access Our Private Beta - liamgooding
http://www.slideshare.net/liamgooding/growth-hacking-prelaunch-revenue-case-study

======
hartator
That's not bad, I like the way you've framed the landing page, it feels
natural and organic.

~~~
liamgooding
Thanks! Gumroad's embed is a pretty cool feature

